

Ask HN: How much time do you spend selling? - coryl

Hi HN'ers,<p>I was curious to know how much time your startups or businesses put into sales. This is mostly all you SaaS businesses or products that require active engagement with prospective customers (cold calls, emails, pitching).<p>How many hours a day do you put into this? What are your results like in terms of a days work: how many sales, how much $ revenue?<p>Thanks
======
organicgrant
All of it. Business is selling.

~~~
coryl
I take it your a sales person and only focus on sales? How many sales do you
close per day? Whats the gross revenue of your work approximately?

